# Large trifold mirror, paired with a second structure for rear viewing?



## Sanman99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! Last project I had been on here about really turned out like I hoped. This time around, I've got an expensive idea that's important to me and I need to figure it out. 
I've contacted a local mirror place who might be willing to give suggestions and I also know a handyman or whatever you call his job. 
I'm not very experienced in this field, but I always put great effort and stress into whatever I set myself towards.

What I'm planning is a large-ish trifold mirror paired with another mirror structure (maybe tri or bi or single) so that I can stand and see behind my own back. 
The angles and construction are crucial here. 
I'm almost certainly gonna have to post back when I find my apartment layout sheet or I can snap some pictures. 
The purpose is to be able to practice posture, adjust and flex my shoulders so they are in proper place (exercise), maybe other stuff such as vanity or walking or (dancing haha). I'm putting a pretty penny down and this is gonna fill up tons of space in my apartment. I'll rearrange my furniture according to this.

The angles! Oh, the arms of the trifold have to have the right length and angles. Maybe adjustable angle. This likely won't be practical to make freestanding. Another dilemma is how far away the second structure will be, making the image seem a mile away once it bounced back and forth. 
The lighting, maybe I'll someday want to install a fitness machine, the angles, making the second structure a single or bi or tri?
Please let me know if there's other info needed, if you guys might have any advice, anything. You guys rock  
Hopefully I can go find my camera or layout sheet, if not just sketch it or measure. 
Thanks y'all.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Why not hinge the mirrors to make the two wings of the tri-fold adjustable. Make the frame of the center mirror a bit heavier and longer with feet to keep the unit from tipping with the side mirrors in any position. Make two of these and you can position them to see all the way around you.

Charley


----------



## Sanman99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, excellent idea. I kinda have an idea for the placement in my apartment, since there's few options to begin with. I must consider spacing between the two sets of mirrors, however I might be stuck with placing them against these opposing walls facing each other regardless.
Then comes the dilemma of length of mirror arms and making sure all the geometry for optimal reflection possibilities is there. Once I actually save up the money, I'll have to go speak with the mirror place and also my handyman.
Yeah, I'll have to think about specifics on those feet to hold it. I'm wondering about options to secure it to the walls also. 
I really wish I could draw this or test some mirrors, but maybe the mirror guys can display stuff if i schedule a visit. They were able to visit me until I mentioned I live a bit further than would be ideal for carrying mirrors for a demo. Nice guys to have such a service, but maybe I can bring a picture of my apartment and try to visit. 
Anyways, think there's anything else I should be thinking about or suggestions?


----------

